# SAVE MY HURRICANE FISH



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I got hit bad and dont know where to post.

Here is information if anyone wants to pick up fish fast:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...7&#entry1176457


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont live near you but will help get the word out

best i can


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

what states you drivin through


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn thats really bad, sorry to hear that bro

esp. since you have like 20 some tanks......

how much of a $ loss are you expecting?


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you on your way to Chicago? That's where I love & could take the modestus. Also some of your corals.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Holy sh*t Tom, I forgot that you were down there









If I was closer I'd take all your freshwater fish. I wish only the best for you and your fish.


----------



## MexicanRacoon (Jul 20, 2004)

I live off 55, in Memphis. ZIP 38139.

I only have a empty 20gal.

doubt that's much help.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think the situation is stabilizing where I'm at (north shore of that lake Pontchartrain). May be a week before I get power but all the f/w fish look good. The reef tank was disgusting. More room for cichlids!!!

I wont be evacuating for now, I'll just be 'sleeping with the fishes' so to speak. It's gonna be a HOT week without A/C but I think I can save most if not all of my f/w stuff.

Thanks all.

Tom


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Good luck, Brother. We got a lot of evacuees over here in Texas. Do the best you can.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

glad to hear that the F/W stuff

so any survivours in your salt collection?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Only a few zoas and they dont look so great. It's almost been like a war zone around here but things are starting to get normal. Cleaning out a huge freezer full of rats (for snake food) has been the most disgusting thing!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well i guess theres one good thing about this, now you can shed off a few fish and dont have to dedicate all your time to 20+ tanks


----------

